# Issues with Nik Plug-in Package



## Larrygreen (Mar 29, 2016)

Just downloaded the now free Nik package of plug-ins from Google. For some reason they don not show up in the LR6 plug-in manager but I do see them in PS CC. Any idea why this might be and how I can correct so I can access in LR 6. Am running both LR and PS on a Mac with OS 10.11. Many thanks for any guidance you can provide.


----------



## RogerB (Mar 29, 2016)

The Nik collection are not "plug-ins" in the Lightroom sense, but external editors. If you right click on an image and choose "edit in" from the pop up menu you should see them listed there.


----------



## Larrygreen (Mar 29, 2016)

Thank you Roger! That did the trick.


----------



## frozenframe (Apr 1, 2016)

RogerB said:


> The Nik collection are not "plug-ins" in the Lightroom sense, but external editors. If you right click on an image and choose "edit in" from the pop up menu you should see them listed there.


FWIW, I could not get the NIK collection to show in the Edit in menu. LR CC 2015, Win 10. I had to create Presets for each one.


----------



## RogerB (Apr 1, 2016)

frozenframe said:


> FWIW, I could not get the NIK collection to show in the Edit in menu. LR CC 2015, Win 10. I had to create Presets for each one.




Do you have your preferences set to store presets with the catalogue?  If so, try unchecking that option and see if the NIK programmes show up in the “Edit in” menu after doing so.

If they do and you intend to keep using them for an extended period you might want to copy your presets back from the catalogue to their default location.  If you’re just trying them out then the presets you’ve created should be good enough.


----------



## frozenframe (Apr 2, 2016)

That worked Roger. Thank you.


----------



## RogerB (Apr 2, 2016)

frozenframe said:


> That worked Roger. Thank you.



My pleasure. I forgot to include a link to the support pages in my last post, so here it is...

Plug-ins do not appear in Lightroom after installing - Nik Collection Help


----------

